
Ask HN: What I can do to protect freedom of internet? - throwawayt856
Government keeps banning websites&#x2F;apps. It threatens users who contradicts it&#x27;s views or policies.<p>What can I do to help and protect freedom of internet and speech?
======
infoseek12
It’s good to be aware of what’s going on and try to be supportive where you
can. For instance, during the whole SOPA thing I called a half dozen delegates
offices to express opposition.

If you have technical ability you can contribute to projects like encryption
and security, TOR and VPNs, or blockchain and other decentralized tech.

The easiest way to have an impact would probably be to donate to the EFF or a
similar organization.

------
cpach
Donate money. To EFF, ACLU, Tor, Wikipedia, The Internet Archive. Assuming
you’re in the United States. Possibly to other organisations depending on your
locale.

------
tdeck
It might be helpful to know what country you're in, OP.

------
doublesCs
3 out of 4 responses currently say the answer is to use Tor. That's a very
techie response.

I disagree. I think that freedom of internet is not a tech problem, it's a
legal problem. How do you help? The only possibilities I can think of are:

\- If you're a lawyer, find some cases you find worthwhile

\- Campaign to raise awareness of specific points you find important (e.g. E2E
encryption etc)

\- Financially support organizations that you find are doing good work.

------
C0n57an71n
Try using UbuntuTouch for your mobile device, although you'll have to buy a
new phone if yours is not supported. Using open software as much as you can
will add another brick to the wall that tries fighting the monopoly. Brave for
browser, DuckDuckGo for search engine, Protonmail for mail, Signal for
messaging. Ditch Android, Facebook... etc. You know the drill!

~~~
miluge
Ditch Android and move to iOS? You can still use Android and not be tied to
Google Apps.

~~~
C0n57an71n
No, ditch Android AND iOs. Give a chance to Linux mobile OS.

------
varbhat
1) To access Internet which is censored,you can use Tor. 2) You need
anonymity. So,use encryption in Emails,communication if possible. Use
Tor,don't use spywares.

~~~
ta17711771
> You need anonymity. So,use encryption in Emails,communication if possible

This provides security, not anonymity.

------
momackay
VOTE and write to your local representation of government where you live.
Write the letter and explain it to them like you would a child.

------
easterncalculus
Use privacy protecting software like Tor, and decentralization technology like
IPFS (and Tor).

------
fsflover
Support company Purism, they are fighting for privacy and security.

